# VPS Board Is A Good Board Now



## Sonwebhost (Nov 16, 2015)

I am giving vps board a 99.99% grade in it's operations. Why let me give you a few reasons, they never bother me, I am not warned for specking my thoughts, I am able to post an offer without getting ban for life. If I made mistakes on boards before they have not trash me for it. I am very glad you keep up your board and It looks and runs professionally.


Thanks


----------



## tonyg (Nov 16, 2015)

So now your are giving it a 99.99% grade...what grade was it earning before?


What prompted the "grade" increase?


----------



## drmike (Nov 16, 2015)

tonyg said:


> What prompted the "grade" increase?



The kinder and more gentle, ahhh effemination of of us all.


Where is my fire, stick and tar?


----------



## OSTKCabal (Nov 17, 2015)

People here are significantly less dickish than people on WebHostingTalk, who are ready to crucify you the second you make a minor mistake - I know this from experience.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Nov 17, 2015)

OSTKCabal said:


> People here are significantly less dickish than people on WebHostingTalk, who are ready to crucify you the second you make a minor mistake - I know this from experience.



Have you checked the offers section?


----------



## HBAndrei (Nov 17, 2015)

OSTKCabal said:


> People here are significantly less dickish than people on WebHostingTalk, who are ready to crucify you the second you make a minor mistake - I know this from experience.



If you think WHT is ruthless... what do you think of LET?


----------



## MikeA (Nov 17, 2015)

HBAndrei said:


> If you think WHT is ruthless... what do you think of LET?



His prices are too high for LET so one shall never know!


Edit: Everywhere is ruthless if one doesn't read what they type.


----------



## HH-Jake (Nov 17, 2015)

I agree it is ruthless over there haha.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Nov 20, 2015)

MikeA said:


> His prices are too high for LET so one shall never know!
> 
> 
> Edit: Everywhere is ruthless if one doesn't read what they type.



I hope I never know what it's like to rely on a site called LowEndTalk for my business. I posted an offer there once in my life for a 512MB VM - never again.


----------



## drmike (Nov 20, 2015)

OSTKCabal said:


> I hope I never know what it's like to rely on a site called LowEndTalk for my business. I posted an offer there once in my life for a 512MB VM - never again.



Hahaha, entertain me, what happened when you made that offer?


----------



## OSTKCabal (Nov 20, 2015)

Not the kind of customers I'd want to run with - spammers, attackers, etc.


Out of the 8 or so sign-ups from that promotion, 6 of them were found to be doing something illegal or immediately marked for fraud.


----------



## drmike (Nov 20, 2015)

OSTKCabal said:


> Not the kind of customers I'd want to run with - spammers, attackers, etc.
> 
> 
> Out of the 8 or so sign-ups from that promotion, 6 of them were found to be doing something illegal.



Only 75% of them were abusers....  Bahaha majority rules.


----------



## HN-Matt (Nov 20, 2015)

chmod +x lowendroach.sh

okay, now just don't install LAMP...


----------



## HiredSupport (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm liking the substance in the posts here so far - enjoying a forum I'll be active on.


----------



## River (Nov 25, 2015)

I haven't been around in a while, but I really like this forum.


I just wish that there were some more posts happening, but that's with any forum.


----------



## GalaxyHostPlus (Nov 25, 2015)

Forum is great but if only more traffic on marketplace would be prefect.


But overall this forum is a lot better and more friendly than WHT and LET in my option


----------

